# 

## -= S =-

.
     ,      ?    - , , , ,  ?
  - , , ssh   , )

----------


## 23q

. 
  ...

----------

*23q*,    "  "  *-= S =-*,     "    ",     ,   ,     .
       edge
         /.
   ,           20-25 /,   5-10.
--     ,          10-12    
     "" pantech um190 ( gsm+cdma),   /    (    )    -
  -   " ",  5      ,      (      ),    -    ,

----------


## 23q

**, ,     .       !

----------

